# What do you do?



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

We go on line, we find a website advertising the service we want, and they are registed. Do you do anymore background check or just take it for granted?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Depending on the service you are looking for, I would advise a few more checks, if the type of business has a governing body then you should be able to do some further checks with them online.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you for your replay Omostra, and if you find they are doing false advertising, like selling a product without a license, who do you inform?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

John999 said:


> Thank you for your replay Omostra, and if you find they are doing false advertising, like selling a product without a license, who do you inform?


normally the governing body,

if they are a portuguese company and you have a problem you can make a complaint straight to them and ask to fill out the complaints book,
depending on the type of company, there may be a governing body that you can make a formal complaint to.
For example, we own a inci registered estate agency, if someone wanted to complain about us or any licensed agent, you can contact inci and make a complaint, they will investigate and can suspend the license or close down the company if the problem is big. 
Lawyers, engineers etc all have governing bodies too.

if the company is not legally registered or operating from outside the country then there is a lot less you can do.

what type of service are you having problems with?


----------

